# Need Guitar template...



## enrico_siahaan (Sep 14, 2009)

hallo...brothers and sisters
i need a guitars template of gibson flying v for my own guitars projects and also gibson explorer..
CAD or sheet with actual size...thanks btw:happy:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jakarta!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish. I get a good front on photo. Open and edit in Photoshop. Get the right size from the pickup or another part. Scale up and print out.


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

enrico_siahaan said:


> hallo...brothers and sisters
> i need a guitars template of gibson flying v for my own guitars projects and also gibson explorer..
> CAD or sheet with actual size...thanks btw:happy:


Here is a resource for the templates.

1967 Flying V 
Based on a 1967 Flying V. 58 Korina V also Available. 
CNC Guitar Templates


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent resource Bill.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys
You may want to check out Grizzly

The Ultimate Guitar Book

H4413 The Ultimate Guitar Book
H4405 Fender Custom Shop Guitar Gallery - Book
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Build-Your-Own-Acoustic-Guitar/H6819
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Guitarmaking-Book/H3575
Grizzly is into Guitars big time 

Grizzly.com® -- Search Results

======


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Check out Guitar Building: Acoustic Guitar Building, Electric Guitar Making, Archtop Guitar Building, Guitar Repair, Violin Making, Dulcimer Making, Mandolin Building, Banjo Building, Drum Making!


----------

